# Phrag Future Impact



## NYEric (Nov 4, 2010)

= pearcei x St. Ouen. Previously posted in Miscl thread.


----------



## Roy (Nov 4, 2010)

Not bad at all Eric, very nice indeed. Thankfully not red.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 4, 2010)

It's not!!?!?!?


----------



## paphreek (Nov 4, 2010)

Whoa! Love the color!


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 4, 2010)

paphreek said:


> Whoa! Love the color!



Or lack of!oke:

That's dang nice Eric even with the fuzzy photo


----------



## Jorch (Nov 5, 2010)

i love the color!! the fuzzy picture makes it look like a white fuzzy peach.. hehe..


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 5, 2010)

A very cool bloom!!! But why did you frighten it to the point that it lost its besseae colors !? Jean


----------



## smartie2000 (Nov 5, 2010)

I like that it is a very pale green!


----------



## hardy (Nov 5, 2010)

So creamy. Like it! :smitten:


----------



## Shiva (Nov 5, 2010)

I would add this one to my collection. Almost white.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow! Very nice Eric! I like it too!


----------



## phrag guy (Nov 5, 2010)

I like it alot also


----------



## Chuck (Nov 5, 2010)

May I ask how long the bloom had been open when the photo was taken?


----------



## John M (Nov 5, 2010)

This is quite beautiful! But, I'm shocked that you actually own a non-red Phrag! LOL! It's got nice, horizontal petals and wonderful, soft colour. I was surprised to see the lack of "fuzzy eyebrows" on the staminode sheild; but, after searching for others on Phragweb, they do seem to disappear in this cross. BTW: Dot has some nice photos of this cross on Phragweb.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2010)

John M said:


> This is quite beautiful! But, I'm shocked that you actually own a non-red Phrag! LOL! .


Actually I have a lot of light color and flavum besseae crosses. The latest foto is after about 8 days and it's gotten less green than it was.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 5, 2010)

Very unusual color, Eric. Did you dye it??? oke:



John M said:


> This is quite beautiful! But, I'm shocked that you actually own a non-red Phrag! LOL! It's got nice, horizontal petals and wonderful, soft colour. I was surprised to see the lack of "fuzzy eyebrows" on the staminode sheild; but, after searching for others on Phragweb, they do seem to disappear in this cross. BTW: Dot has some nice photos of this cross on Phragweb.


Thanks, John. I wish I had kept some of them!


----------



## wojtek (Nov 6, 2010)

Eric, I want one


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Nov 6, 2010)

There's only one thing I can say - WOW!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 9, 2010)

:clap::clap: COOOL!! & refreshing !!:drool::drool:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Very unusual color, Eric. Did you dye it??? oke:


No Silly, bleached!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 9, 2010)

NYEric said:


> No Silly, bleached!


:rollhappy:


----------



## Clark (Nov 10, 2010)

Very nice!
Does this plant offer more than one flower per spike?
Thank you.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2010)

It's sequential blooming.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 27, 2010)

update


----------



## Roy (Nov 27, 2010)

Still not red .....


----------



## NYEric (Nov 27, 2010)

!!!


----------



## Roy (Nov 28, 2010)

This flower or photo shows it better, not bad at all Eric.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanx. This one is a really good one. I hve a few more I will work on to get in better shape.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 28, 2010)

I do like that color!!!!

And still buds coming! Which is the one above the left petal tip? Jean


----------



## paphreek (Nov 28, 2010)

I really like this picture. Good photo. Do I detect a slight yellow to the color, or is that a result of the light?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 28, 2010)

That's beautiful Eric! And good photo too. :clap:


----------



## toddybear (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow...practically an alba! ranks up with niveum!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2010)

paphreek said:


> I really like this picture. Good photo. Do I detect a slight yellow to the color, or is that a result of the light?



Yes, it is a very solid light yellow.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> I do like that color!!!!
> 
> And still buds coming! Which is the one above the left petal tip? Jean



Yes, it is a very solid light yellow. The next bud just bloomed and again it's a very pale green, almost white. 

JeanLux - the other bud is Rosy Charm by Barbara LeAnn. After the photo I knock the bud off - for a second time!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 29, 2010)

NYEric said:


> ... After the photo I knock the bud off - for a second time!



I hate when that happens! And it seems to happen too often.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 30, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Yes, it is a very solid light yellow. The next bud just bloomed and again it's a very pale green, almost white.
> 
> JeanLux - the other bud is Rosy Charm by Barbara LeAnn. *After the photo I knock the bud off - for a second time! *



That's a clear indication you need *more room!*


----------



## NYEric (Nov 30, 2010)

NO, I was messing with them because they seemed too tight and POP! right off!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 30, 2010)

That's a nice flower.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanx.


----------

